# Tach jesacht



## tewi (2. Mai 2007)

Wir,das sind meine Frau Jeannette und ich Jörg wollten uns nur mal kurz vorstellen als die Neuen.
Wir wohnen in Berlin und sind stolze Besitzer eines Kleingartens.Ich habe im Herbst 2005 einen Teich(3,2qm)angelegt.
Diesen habe ich über den Winter stehen lassen(nur Wasser)und im Frühjahr 2006 habe ich diverse Pflanzen,5 kleine Fische,einen "kleinen Baumarkt-Teichfilter"und einen Sauerstoff-Sprudler eingesetzt. Im letzten Jahr hatten wir dann unsere Freude an dem Teich.
Wir hatten klares Wasser,Pflanzen sind fürs erste Jahr prima jewachsen und sojar Erdkröten haben jelaicht.
ABER in diesem Frühjahr ist das Wasser extrem grün .
Meine Versuch mit Zeobaktelith(im Filter)brachten fast keinen Erfolg.Da ich möglichst ohne Chemie arbeiten möchte,gilt mein Interresse dem PFLANZENFILTER,da ich noch genügen Teichfolie übrig habe.
Hilfe ich brauch dringen Tipp`s von Euch für ganz blutige Anfänger(für den richtigen Bau).  
DANKE


----------



## Thomas_H (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Salut,
*na, dann will ich mal Erster sein und euch herzlich Willkommen heißen.*

Stellt doch mal ein paar Bilder von eurem Teich ein, damit wir eine etwas bessere Vorstellung bekommen.

Für Pflanzenfilter oder Bodenfilter haben wir hier wahre Profis, die sich bestimmt noch melden werden. 

Mit dieser Idee seid ihr mit Sicherheit auf dem richtigen Weg  

So, und jetzt mach ich Platz für die Profis


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Hallo Jörg,

Willkommen im Forum.
Gib doch einfach mal in die Suche oben links "Pflanzenfilter", "Pflanzfilter", "Bodenfilter" usw. ein!
Wenn dann noch Fragen sind - wir sind immer gern bereit diese zu beantworten - nur wozu das Rad immer wieder neu erfinden? 

Der Weg ohne Chemie, dafür mit Pflanzen, ist der Richtige.  
Egal, was die "Fachverkäufer" Euch so andrehen wollen.


----------



## Heiko H. (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Hi ihr beiden,

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen hier im Forum.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## tewi (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Hallo ihr drei Ersten!
Muss das Wasser immer von oben durch die Pflanzen laufen oder kann es auch von unten nach oben steigen um dann in den Teih zu laufen ???


----------



## Frank (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Dann will ich mal der erste Vierte sein ... 

Hi Jörg,

auch von mir *herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club!*

Im Grunde spricht nichts dagegen das Wasser von unten nach oben "strömen" zu lassen. Wichtig ist bloss, das die Wurzeln der Pflanzen gut durchströmt werden.
Ein Pflanzenfilter funktioniert dann am besten, wenn man am Überlauf in den Teich das Wasser zwangsweise unter einer "Sperre" hindurch führt. 
Dann wird das Wasser praktisch gezwungen, den unterern Teil, und damit die Wurzeln der Pflanzen zu durchfließen.  
vllt. kannst du mal ein Bild/Skizze von deinem Vorhaben machen. Wie möchtest du denn das Wasser von unten in den Pflanzenfilter leiten.

Und ...
... Wegen dem grünen Wasser macht dir mal noch keinen allzugroßen Kopp, wir haben Frühjahr, da ist eine Algenblüte sozusagen normal. 
Das gibt sich meisten mit dem Wachsen der Pflanzen wieder.


----------



## herbi (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Servus bei uns,






und noch viel Spaß!


----------



## tewi (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Hallo Frank !
Hatte leider einen Denkfehler im Hirn 
Wollte eigentlich neben meinem Teich ein Loch buddeln,Folie rein,Rohr mit Schlitzen rein,Schlauch von Pumpe in Rohr mit Schlittzen rein,Blähton rein,Pflanzen drauf,Pumpe an und freuen.Geht aber nicht,da der Schlauch von der Pumpe unten bzw.an der Seite aus dem Teich müsste(da aber Folie-ist doof mit Loch wo Schlauch durch geht) und nicht oben drüber.
Wie gesagt,Loch in Erde und dann Folie so war der Gedanke und nicht irgendein Behälter auf Erde.
Muß also weiter grübeln wie am besten:crazy:


----------



## Frank (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Hi Jörg,

bei meinem ersten Teich, den ich vom Vormieter übernommen hatte, habe ich damals ebenfalls einen Pflanzenfilter "nachgerüstet". 
Das Becken für die Pflanzen habe ich ein bisschen höher angelegt, wie der Teich war. 
Daneben habe ich einen kleinen Erdwall (Aushub vom Pflanzenfilter) geschichtet und den Pflanzenfilter von diesem mit einem "Minibachlauf" gespeist.
Mein Teich hatte damals übrigens in etwa die gleiche Größe wie deiner heute.
Ich hatte auch probleme mit der Wasserquali. Ein paar Wochen nach der Inbetriebnahme des Filters hat sich diese enorm verbessert.

... Mal sehen ob ich noch irgendwo ein Pic davon finde ...


----------



## Frank (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Nochmal ich,  

ich hab ein Bild gefunden ...  Mein Gott, hab ich da noch einen M..t gebaut, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Baut das auf keinen Fall *so* nach! : : 

Man beachte bei dem Pic aber folgendes:
Meine Wasserwerte waren damals mehr als daneben.
Der Teich war damals sowieso schon kurz vorm "Exitus". (s. Folie)
Bei uns war klar, das wir dort nicht mehr lange wohnen würden und deshalb habe ich keinen Wert mehr auf aussehen gelegt.:? 

Ich wollte nur versuchen, den Fischen eine bessere Lebensqualität zu ermöglichen. Diese wollte ich nämlich eigentlich in meinen neuen Teich einsetzen. 
Leider ist daraus aber auch nichts geworden, weil die Fertigstellung des neuen dann doch erst ca. ein dreiviertel Jahr später erfolgte. 

Aber das mal nur zur Erklärung, warum alles so ... naja, misslungen ausschaut. Kein Vergleich mit dem jetzigen.  

 

Leider habe ich kein Bild mehr gefunden, auf dem die Pflanzen schon größer zu sehen sind. 
Im unteren Bereich kannst du einen Folienlappen erkennen. Das ist die "Zwangsbarriere" unter dem das Wasser durchlaufen musste. Wie gesagt, sieht alles ned so dolle aus, aber funktioniert hat es.


----------



## tewi (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Hallo Frank !
Hast du deine "Zwangsbarriere"eingeklebt und wenn ja mit was für einem Kleber?
Und nun nochmal was Grundsätzliches, bis jetzt habe ich meinen Filter im Winter immer ausgeschaltet und nur den Sauerstoffsprudler  angelassen.Stimmt es das bei einem Pflanzenfilter das ganze Jahr(auch im Winter) die Pumpe laufen muß bzw.sollte


----------



## Frank (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Hi Jörg,

den Folienlappen habe ich seinerzeit mit Folien- bzw. PVC-kleber befestigt. 

Und zu der Frage mit Filter das ganze Jahr laufen lassen oder nicht ...

Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich sehe das so: Im Winter stellen die Bakkis ihre Arbeit sowieso ein, oder fahren sie zumindest herunter. 
Ich konnte noch keine negativen Auswirkungen auf die Wasserquali feststellen wenn ich meinen Filter abstelle.
Allerdings habe ich aber auch erst einen Winter hinter mir.  
*Noch* stelle ich also meinen Filter im Winter ab.


----------



## tewi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Hi Frank  
musste ersteinmal Materialien für meinen Pflanzenfilter kaufen.Suche aber jetzt einen Link den ich nicht mehr finden kann in dem Forum und zwar geht`s um Blähton(Größe und Für und Wieder) kannst du mir helfen?

Danke erstmal und dann gibt`s bald Bilder vom Bau und den Materialien
Tschüß


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Tach jesacht*

Moin,

welchen suchst Du denn?
Gibt ne ganze Menge, was die Suchfunktion so ausspuckt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4409/?q=bl%E4hton
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4041/?q=bl%E4hton
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3954/?q=bl%E4hton
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------

